
Should Your Brand Have Its Own URL Shortener? Coca-Cola Now Does - transburgh
http://mashable.com/2009/08/04/cokeurl/
======
celiadyer
Very savvy move. People can be leery of clicking on a URL shortened link from
the generic shorteners.

------
mixmax
Pretty brilliant marketing if it gets traction.

